# Explain the fascination with explanations!!



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Well we seem to have a thing about explaining fascinations if such a thing were even possible. The threads are fascinating but ultimately futile as people are firmly entrenched in their likes and dislikes and no amount of “explaining” will ever change that. 

But I suppose a hundred or so pages achieves something even if it only keeps us all off the streets!

Stay safe everyone. :lol:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Entrenched? Us? Whatever gave you that idea? :lol:


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I will readily admit that I started regretting the Furtwangler thread at least 80 pages ago! I am only amazed that the mods didn't kill it off weeks ago.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Furtwangler? Did I hear someone bring up Furtwangler?

Well, where do we start ...?

(Unfortunately, I've reached my word limit for today.)*


* Don't ask me to explain.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Becca said:


> I will readily admit that I started regretting the Furtwangler thread at least 80 pages ago! I am only amazed that the mods didn't kill it off weeks ago.


I hope you feel suitably guilty!


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Barbebleu said:


> The threads are fascinating but ultimately futile as people are firmly entrenched in their likes and dislikes and no amount of "explaining" will ever change that.


I thought it was fun just engaging in the discussion. I don't care whether people agree or disagree with me in the end. That has never been my goal.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

To be honest, I did gain a bit more appreciation for Bach after reading the responses in the thread I started called "I just don't get Bach" and listening to suggested pieces, but I don't think I'll be discussing Bach on this forum anymore at least for a long time. People must really love Bach, oh my.  :lol:

Maybe I should have called the thread "Explain the fascination with Bach" to keep with the theme. Maybe I wouldn't have regretted the thread if the title was more conducive to the intended purpose of the thread. :lol:

It seems like the Toscanini thread is the focus of many members right now. Just look at the activity stream. Seems like certain parts of the forum haven't had much activity the past day.


----------



## HolstThePhone (Oct 11, 2015)

Can you explain why you're so fascinated in the fascination of explaining people's fascinations?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, it's simple. The human mind is a meaning-making machine. When it encounters a phenomena that has no immediate meaning -- such as the patterns of flame in a campfire, or the enjoyment of Baroque complexity, or loyalty to a figure from the past -- it will stare at it indefinitely. 

I have thus explained why explanations are fascinating, why the fascination of explanations must be explained, why explanations of the fascination of explanations are fascinating, why fascinating explanations of fascinating explanations must be explained, why the fascination of explanations of fascinating explanations of fascinating explanations must be explained, and so on. 

You're welcome. 

Next: a definition of atonal.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I don't find them futile, quite the opposite. They expose both the participants and composers/musicians/music. In the digital 21st century it's a way to learn about music and musicians. If you're not learning anything you either know it all, have a closed mind, aren't paying attention, or don't have the capacity to learn.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

larold said:


> I don't find them futile, quite the opposite. They expose both the participants and composers/musicians/music. In the digital 21st century it's a way to learn about music and musicians. If you're not learning anything you either know it all, have a closed mind, aren't paying attention, or don't have the capacity to learn.


Ah well, fortunately I come into the first category of knowing it all and if I don't know it then it's probably not worthy knowing!
Toodles!

By way of an add-on. Having the capacity to learn doesn't always come with the inclination!!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I see the thread as the attempt of rational thinkers and objectivists to sort of dismiss subjective experience as 'not precise enough' or somehow lacking. 
This is fundamentally contrary to what the arts are all about. In that regard, I see the thread as totally unnecessary, futile, and misdirected.

But I recognize its right to exist, and its use for all those who wish to engage. 
I do not think it should be "shut down" by moderators.

You see, people, this is called "tolerance."


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I agree completely with the two previous posters that this thread in particular is useless. However, the ones about Toscanini and Furtwangler have a great deal to say about the two giants of classical music.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

science said:


> Well, it's simple. The human mind is a meaning-making machine. When it encounters a phenomena that has no immediate meaning -- such as the patterns of flame in a campfire, or the enjoyment of Baroque complexity, or loyalty to a figure from the past -- it will stare at it indefinitely.
> 
> I have thus explained why explanations are fascinating, why the fascination of explanations must be explained, why explanations of the fascination of explanations are fascinating, why fascinating explanations of fascinating explanations must be explained, why the fascination of explanations of fascinating explanations of fascinating explanations must be explained, and so on.
> 
> ...


Off thread topic: Where can I find Trout's lists? I like his opinions. Very close to my own, and very diverse.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

But clearly the two previous posters at #12 and #13 had a humour by-pass at birth and take things much too seriously, as is their prerogative. 

Or perhaps they _were _being humorous.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> Off thread topic: Where can I find Trout's lists? I like his opinions. Very close to my own, and very diverse.


On this thread as in all other threads nothing is off-topic!


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> Off thread topic: Where can I find Trout's lists? I like his opinions. Very close to my own, and very diverse.


Talk Classical's Favorite Works: Stat Charts


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> Off thread topic: Where can I find Trout's lists? I like his opinions. Very close to my own, and very diverse.


https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro-entry.html

Here you go! I've spent lots of time browsing them, and I find myself agreeing more often than not.


----------

